# FTA PVR reviews?



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried one of the FTA PVR receivers or know of any reviews? Found the following:

Conaxsat CNX-V1 FTA (USB port to connect drive)
Viewsat PVR 7000 FTA PVR
Sonicview SV-PVR1000
COOLSAT?

Thx.


----------

